# New code (I think) - change US nav voice to UK english



## lair12 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have not seen this on a list, but it be out there.

HU_CIC>>3000 HMI>>VOICE_LANGUAGE_RR_US>>aktiv / Werte=01

This gives you a women's English accent voice for your navigation. Works in my F25 2012.


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

Do you like women's voice?


----------



## lair12 (Dec 11, 2012)

icuc said:


> Do you like women's voice?


Sure...that is what I am used to telling me what to to! :rofl:


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

lair12 said:


> I have not seen this on a list, but it be out there.
> 
> HU_CIC>>3000 HMI>>VOICE_LANGUAGE_RR_US>>aktiv / Werte=01
> 
> This gives you a women's English accent voice for your navigation. Works in my F25 2012.


Looking at the field, it seems like this is the Rolls Royce voice instead of the BMW voice. Would explain the English accent. And it has to be female because it is the voice of the Spirit of Ecstasy.


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

I checked the CIC module in my E90 but there's nothing that even resembles this, unfortunately. Looks to be F Series only.


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

I also looked into this today and I couldn't find VOICE_LANGUAGE_RR_US. My F10 is 2011.


----------



## neide (Feb 4, 2009)

By far my favorite thing coded so far.


----------



## BaranE (Jun 2, 2012)

Could you upload a demo video? I had English UK on my unit but didn't like the ladies voice so had it coded to Eng US. I wonder whether this is the same as Eng UK or not.


----------



## Zaman (Feb 21, 2013)

I coded this yesterday and I love it. Thanks.



> Could you upload a demo video? I had English UK on my unit but didn't like the ladies voice so had it coded to Eng US. I wonder whether this is the same as Eng UK or not.


The voice is younger than the original one. I'll try to record it today.


----------



## BaranE (Jun 2, 2012)

Zaman said:


> I coded this yesterday and I love it. Thanks.
> 
> The voice is younger than the original one. I'll try to record it today.


Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

lair12 said:


> Sure...that is what I am used to telling me what to to! :rofl:


Too funny. Just don't lower your head in defeat as is the norm.


----------



## R1nZX (Jun 7, 2013)

Just coded this on my F06 and it works! I love it. 

I wouldn't normally resurrect a 3-month-old thread, but I'm sure others missed this the first time around or are new to the site, like me. I didn't see this on the F10 sheet. Maybe it's on the forthcoming version 4? Can't wait for that, but I understand you're a very busy man, Shawn.


----------



## Losco (Jun 28, 2012)

is US nav voice male?


----------



## R1nZX (Jun 7, 2013)

No, but American accent instead of English.


----------

